
Abbott Labs' IT Layoffs 'harsh and Insensitive’ 10 Signs Layoffs Are Coming - ycnews
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3039353/it-careers/sen-durbin-calls-abbott-labs-it-layoffs-harsh-and-insensitive.html
======
strict9
Once again, Computerworld hyping the h1b/foreign worker threat, just as they
and Wired have done since the 90s.

I was once replaced by cheaper software developers in Asia. It was painful but
it happens. But I have a hard time sympathizing for workers in the tech
industry. It's one one of precious few equalizers in our society. Just as in
1998 (and maybe before), you can work your way up the chain without a college
education--if you have the determination and curiosity.

I guess like their typical Windows-praising and Mac-bashing pieces, it's a
reliable formula for Computerworld's reader base. But protectionist policies
aren't productive. Emphasizing the need to adapt and add value are a better
message.

